# Javascript auf Website aufrufen



## Pommes9485 (4. Sep 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich würde gerne von der Seite :
Cdcovers.cc / World's Largest CD Covers and DVD Covers Album Art Archive
Die Covers für ein Programm benutzten. Die Suchseite ist ja ohne Probleme zu finden, aber im HTML Code finden sich keine direkten Links, ich vermute es ist Javascript. Die Values für das Spiel auszulesen sollte auch kein Problem sein, aber wie führe ich sie dann aus ?
Wie komme ich letztendendes zu dem Bild ?
Es soll halt automatisiert werden...
danke schonmal


----------



## Noctarius (5. Sep 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## ARadauer (5. Sep 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass er im falschen Forum ist.

Du musst dir halt ansehen was genau das JavaScript macht, und das musst du auch machen. Ich denke dass es aber eher schwierig wird, denn diese Seite hat das so gemacht um zu verhindern, dass sich einfach jeder die Bilder zieht....


----------



## Pommes9485 (5. Sep 2011)

Es geht mir ja auch weniger darum, wie das JavaScript funktioniert, als darum , dass ich mit Java das ganze emuliere...

Danke, ich werde mich wohl mal nach einer anderen Seite umschauen.


----------



## nillehammer (5. Sep 2011)

Du brauchst eine Library, die das JavaScript im HTTP-Response ausführt. Danach hast Du einen DOM-Baum wie im Browser und kannst die img-Tags finden. Selenium wäre dafür eine gute Wahl. Damit lernst Du auch gleich, automatisierte Tests für Webanwendungen zu schreiben...


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Sep 2011)

Hab mir das ganze mal angeschaut. Die Liste der Covers wird im Javascript übertragen. Die Bildelemente und Links später wohl on the fly im DOM generiert bzw. mit entsprechenden Informationen gefüttert. Die Skripte selbst sind über gängige Javascript Funktionen verschlüsselt. Um das abzufragen oder nachzubauen ist schon etwas mehr Aufwand von Nöten.


----------

